# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Si ta ndryshoj titullin e temes?

## bluetone

A mund te me tregoni se si ta ndryshoj titullin e temes?

----------


## Neteorm

Titulli i temes, ndryshohet gjithmone me ndihme nga ana e stafit.

----------

